# Removing Scurs



## AlleysChicks (Jul 3, 2019)

I have a doe that I bought last year. She had been disbudded as a young kid. She has 2 scurs, the straight one gets really loose and knocks off but the one is growing in bent. That one seems more solid and has never been removed. I am worried it will eventually grow into her head. What can I use to cut it and how far back can I go without injuring her? Flat against her head? Half inch?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 3, 2019)

Horns have blood vessels up thru center, scurs generally do not as they are primarily the "edges of the horn cells that did not get burned.   While you get blood when they scruff them off, it generally is surface type, small wound.  You can use nippers to trim curled scur, if it will fit between head/scur.  You can use he cutting wire sold thru Jeffers, etc.  

The biggest issue with the removal -- restraint of animal -- and that a certain amount of heat builds up with the wire cutting &/or a Dremel.  Possible to do small section at a time over 2 or 3 sessions.  Use ice pack between, etc. 

You can "band" them by putting notches at base of horn & applying castrating bands.  Takes a few weeks to work thru.

Those are my suggestion & thoughts.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 3, 2019)

Thank you. There's not much space under that scur so the wire is probably the way to go. She was 50lbs June 1st when I weighed her. She's pretty feisty during hoof trims so I can't wait to do the scurs lol

With banding would I still get scur growth later?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 3, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> Thank you. There's not much space under that scur so the wire is probably the way to go. She was 50lbs June 1st when I weighed her. She's pretty feisty during hoof trims so I can't wait to do the scurs lol
> 
> With banding would I still get scur growth later?



No matter how you do the scur, it can grow back....after having the vet remove a large scur on out buck,(with the wire cutting)  ....I would suggest taking a heavy file and create a notch on both sides down low on the scur and try the banding. as Mini Horses suggested


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 3, 2019)

Ugh that's what I figured. My young buck has them too and hes already knocked both his off once. What's grown back is thin and bendy. A little thicker than a finger nail. I just want to be prepared.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 3, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> Ugh that's what I figured. My young buck has them too and hes already knocked both his off once. What's grown back is thin and bendy. A little thicker than a finger nail. I just want to be prepared.



Banding them is easier than you think, i can do it by my self


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 3, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Banding them is easier than you think, i can do it by my self


Oh that makes me feel better! Something slightly easy for once!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 4, 2019)

I had a ram with scurs and one bent and grew towards his skull. We cut it with PVC pipe cutters. Since he liked to "ram" me and I didn't like it, he became ramburger and that scur was no longer a problem. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 4, 2019)

Some scurs are like you mentioned -- fingernailish.   Most are knocked off with their scratching/rubbing, etc.  But, your girl has some of the larger ones.  With banding -- I've not done but read a lot -- they can grow back.  It takes a while and often not as large or hard.   I'd sure band those.   Then, the grow back can be controlled occasionally, file, clip, etc.

Hints.   Clip, shave hair all around.  Take a file to the bottom of each one to make a notch -- this is to hold the band in place.  Then add band, push down into notch.  Wait.

Some do this with grown horns.   Now, that can be a little messy when they eventually come off.

@B&B Happy goats,  may have more hints as she's done this.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 4, 2019)

Make your notchs as low as you can and deep enough to hold the band , as wide as your girls are, put two bands on each...one ontop of the other.
On your young buck with the thin horns, you can cut them and then use a VERY HOT  dehorning iron to burn ends to seal and hopefully prevent regrowth....be sure the CD&T is UTD.....


----------



## Georgia Girl (Jul 10, 2019)

I had one with a scur like that, I got a pair of needllenose pliers and lifted it up slightly and was going to use my hoove trimmers to trim it, when I lifted up it was loose and I just slightly pulled and it came off without any cutting and no bleeding.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 10, 2019)

Georgia Girl said:


> I had one with a scur like that, I got a pair of needllenose pliers and lifted it up slightly and was going to use my hoove trimmers to trim it, when I lifted up it was loose and I just slightly pulled and it came off without any cutting and no bleeding.



That is awesome, wish they all would do that


----------



## Ridgetop (Jul 10, 2019)

You can get a scur nippers that will take off the scurs.  It is easier than wire.  You should trim the scurs before they get too big to avoid having them double over and  maybe grow into the goat's head.  Order through any livestock catalog.  Since the scurs usually don't have a blood supply (or at least very little) there will be no pain in clipping them and no bleeding.  If they bleed use Quickstop powder or in a pinch you can use flour.


----------

